# Electric Lawn Mower



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

On our second year of use with our Battery Powered Lawnmower (bought from HD). Plugged the Kill-o-Watt in when I charged it last time and it took a whole .45 Kw to charge, at my current prices, it cost me approx (rounding up) .07 cents to charge up for a full lawn cut. I have a two panel solar panel set up that I use to charge on a normal basis, but just wanted to see the cost for grid power.

It is pricey at 315$ but is beginning to pay for itself quite quickly in my opinion. Really quite and even bags the grass for the chickens.

Now looking at hooking my wife's bike (workman tricycle) up to a 24 volt motor for our Farmer Market trips....

Also use the solar panels to charge up the battery for the Country Living Mill...I like that a lot better than the ole' hand method.....


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
Sounds good -- what is the brand and model of the mower?


Some electric bike conversions and info here:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Vehicles/vhehicles.htm#LEV

Gary


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

It's the Homelite 24 volt cordless model...they do offer the corded version for about 100$ less, but with Son cutting grass, figured by the time I replaced the extension cords he would cut I might as well put that money in the lawnmower.

Our yard here is only about 1/2 acre, so it doesn't take a lot to cut it. 

For the trike, I have some sealed 12 volts that I want to use, was going to fab a battery tray and place it under the drive....


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I would really like to have an electric mower. That said, I don't like to cut grass and want to get it over with as quickly as possible meaning I want at least a 22 inch mower. I've not seen any of those in electric. If one should find one expect it would cost a lot of bucks. For now I'll stick with a gas mower in order to get it done quickly.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

This one is a 20 inch model and goes along no problem. It does bog down in extremely high grass (2' or so) but so does the old ICE one....(neighbors yard).

I had debated on getting this one or converting our old reel one to electric, but the warranty is great, and safer for the boy (clumsy one that is).


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

im thinking about getting an electric mower myself, they are pricey though. can anyone recommed a good one that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

joseph97297 said:


> It's the Homelite 24 volt cordless model...they do offer the corded version for about 100$ less, but with *Son cutting grass, figured by the time I replaced the extension cords he would cut I might as well put that money in the lawnmower.*
> Our yard here is only about 1/2 acre, so it doesn't take a lot to cut it.
> 
> For the trike, I have some sealed 12 volts that I want to use, was going to fab a battery tray and place it under the drive....



I have a Black and Decker corded. Love it. Starting at the house (or where ever the plug is) and working away keeps the cord out of the action.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

I use an older corded one and run off my solar system.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Had one many years ago,they are winners IMO,not great like a 5 HP ICE, but did my large backyard in one charge.


----------



## kbabin (Aug 1, 2006)

This forum might be helpful for the trike conversion.

http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php?f=258

Kevin


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Motor kits for e-bikes 

http://www.goldenmotor.com/e-Bike-DIY/DIY-ebikekit.htm

There is an instructable write up using this kit on a Schwin trike with solar panels.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Solar-Powered-Trike/


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

We use the Neuton and have 4 batteries so my husband can just take a battery out and put another one in without stopping. Charges on our system at no cost to us. Love it! Bags up the grass in the grass catcher, and he gives it to our horses. So now when he gets the lawn mower out they get antsy!


katlupe


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

katlupe said:


> We use the Neuton and have 4 batteries so my husband can just take a battery out and put another one in without stopping. Charges on our system at no cost to us. Love it! Bags up the grass in the grass catcher, and he gives it to our horses. So now when he gets the lawn mower out they get antsy!
> 
> 
> katlupe


thanks im looking into this as my next mower.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

katlupe said:


> We use the Neuton and have 4 batteries so my husband can just take a battery out and put another one in without stopping. Charges on our system at no cost to us. Love it! Bags up the grass in the grass catcher, and he gives it to our horses. So now when he gets the lawn mower out they get antsy!
> 
> 
> katlupe


thanks i ended up purchasing one. i hope it works as good as it looks.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I have the Black and Decker electri mower and got it because it was less than 40 lbs. My husband passed on and am so thankful now I have a mower I can handle strength-wise. S.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Dreamy said:


> thanks i ended up purchasing one. i hope it works as good as it looks.



Well, all I know is my husband came in today for a drink while he was mowing the lawn, and said, " I love this lawn mower." And the lawn looks beautiful. We did have to wait a long time for it to get here though. Hope you don't have such a long wait. Seems they are hot products this year. 

katlupe


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks they said on their website that products usually leave the warehouse within one to two days. so i hope its not long.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

got my mower today boy that was fast.:rock:


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Dreamy said:


> got my mower today boy that was fast.:rock:



Wow! That was fast! We had to wait over a month. I think they must have just a shipment come in. The garden cart came fast too.......but we really needed the lawn mower. Even though our grass got long, it mowed right through it like it was nothing. 

katlupe


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

katlupe said:


> Wow! That was fast! We had to wait over a month. I think they must have just a shipment come in. The garden cart came fast too.......but we really needed the lawn mower. Even though our grass got long, it mowed right through it like it was nothing.
> 
> katlupe


i put it together fast too. its charging now im going to use it tommrow.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

katlupe said:


> We use the Neuton and have 4 batteries so my husband can just take a battery out and put another one in without stopping. Charges on our system at no cost to us. Love it! Bags up the grass in the grass catcher, and he gives it to our horses. So now when he gets the lawn mower out they get antsy!
> 
> 
> katlupe


which neuton do you have? i bought the small one and i love it! the only thing is i have to empty the grass catcher twice. other than that its great thanks for the reccomendation.:goodjob:


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a 13 year old Black & Decker cordless. Finally going to have to take it in and have it serviced this fall...for the first time.

Mon


----------

